# Help on how to put my tags on.



## Bradly (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi guys. I wanted to put tags on my shirts, but not owning any sort of sewing machine and not being experienced with hand sewing I need some advice. I was possibly looking into using a fabric adhesive that would stay on even after plenty of washes. Does that exist? I was also thinking about maybe a handheld sewing machine. Something that isn't too much money. Do those sew strong enough for the tag to stay on after plenty of washes too? I also live in LA and need to find a company that can make my tags for me. Does anyone know of any great companies that make quality tags, but are cheap? I'm really trying to keep my production costs down. Also if you happen to know of a company that could do my tag sewing for me in LA that are cheap and great quality too please let me know. I might be willing to look into it if the price is right.THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR ADVICE AND HELP I REALLY APPRECIATE ANYTHIING!


----------



## suga1885 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bradly said:


> I also live in LA and need to find a company that can make my tags for me. Does anyone know of any great companies that make quality tags, but are cheap? I'm really trying to keep my production costs down.


Hi...I'm new to this, but I've been looking at hang tags, and one of the companies I'm getting samples from is Green Graphics & Printing (Recycled Paper & Blooming Hang Tags - Green Graphics And Prinitng). They are located in Van Nuys, CA which is pretty close. So check them out, request some samples!

Their prices seem pretty reasonable to me, $125 for 250 full color, front & back, 2" x 3.5", stringing included (but again, I'm new to this). Oh, one more thing, they are Green! Not sure how much that matters to you, but could help enhance your brand. 

I'll be better able to comment on quality once I receive my samples next week. Hope this helps some!


----------



## moksha (Oct 28, 2007)

Being in the LA area it is super easy to find a place to help with this. If your qty is low you should find a small tailor or seamstress shop. The cost to sew in labels shouldn't be more than about $.50 each, if you had a larger qty that cost would drop significantly.


----------



## moksha (Oct 28, 2007)

Or if you were thinking about adhesive you could order custom transfers and have a local print shop apply them for you with a heat press.


----------



## suga1885 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ooops...forgive me.  I gave you info on hang tags. LOL. I was reading too fast.

However, you may find this info useful in the future. If not...ah, don't blame me, I'm new at this!


----------

